# Ghetto Solo Rig



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

After seeing stiffskiff's solo setup I was inspired to make my own. I have a little 13' microskiff but nonetheless transition from poling to casting is a challenge. Here's the overall layout










My boat poles slightly better from the front so I usually stand on the cooler and pole from there. I have a little belt clip that I clip my push pole in and put my fly rod in a 5 gallon bucket that I put between my legs. This setup has proved to be non ideal for me so I've been looking for alternatives. Awhile back I had bought a cheap aluminum grab rail off of the ebay (it's actually some sort of pool accessory) but up until this point didn't have any real plans on what to do with it. After I saw skiffstiff's layout, I knew what I could use it for. I was unsure about how I'd like this setup so as you can see, I just ratchet strapped it to my cooler. Next, I found some old plastic container in my garage, zip tied it to the grab rail with some more zip ties in the bottom and it became my stripping basket. Don't worry, I put a yeti sticker on it so it's so saltlife










I also notched out some spots real rough so that my rod wouldn't slide around. Here's another shot of it










This setup allowed me to quickly clip my push pole onto my belt and not have to bend down too far to pick up my rod. Beta tested the setup yesterday and turns out it works pretty good










As for a report. I fished west galvetraz, tide was up pretty high and the reds were back up in the marsh. Got back in there and there were fish everywhere blowin up on shrimp way up in the flooded spartina grass. Awesome to watch, but not so awesome trying to get a fly in there to them, but I was able to catch a few that ventured along the edges of the grass. Not really any size to them but fun nonetheless. Also casted a bunch at a massive black drum in a drain that wanted nothing to do with my fly. I eventually dumped the fly right on his head and he very nonchalantly swam off.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice setup, what brand is the skiff?


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*Micro*

I like it!!

AT


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

caddis said:


> Nice setup, what brand is the skiff?


You beat me to it! :ac550:


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

caddis said:


> Nice setup, what brand is the skiff?


It's a conch paddleskiff made by R&R boatworks. I don't think they advertise it on their website but it's basically like a pelican/ beavertail ambush but about 2/3 the price. if y'all want some info I can post the brochure they gave me.

Before anyone asks yes it's tippy...


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Is it tippy?

KIDDING! :walkingsm

Sweet rig...I need to check em out!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I like it! Sweet little rig you have there!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's a really fun little rig, has its limitations but does what everything I intended to use it for.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd be interested in the brochure... Sweet rig!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

same here ^^^^


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

I like it alot

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Very cool rigs for sure. 

Im not very familiar with these rigs but how are they that much different than a kayak setup with an outboard? I have seen some good sized kayaks that were incredibly stable when standing and could take a similar small outboard....


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Very cool rigs for sure.
> 
> Im not very familiar with these rigs but how are they that much different than a kayak setup with an outboard? I have seen some good sized kayaks that were incredibly stable when standing and could take a similar small outboard....


In all honesty it's probably not all that different, but for starters it's fiberglass, so it's probably a little lighter. My dad has a "big man" kayak that's about the same length and width as my skiff and I wouldn't be surprised if it weighs twice as much. The bare hull of my skiff is probably a little over 100lbs. The downside to fiberglass is it's not as tough as the rotomolding. A few years of poling over oyster beds and what not and I may need to redo the bottom of my skiff. Also in my experience kayaks tend to pole like inner tubes. My little boat doesn't track great, but it's better than what I've experienced with kayaks. I'm sure there's some other differences with respect to efficiency with motors and what not, but I'd have to speculate on that. Price may also be a difference but I'm not sure as I haven't shopped for a kayak like that. Although I am very interested in those rotomolded soloskiffs

Overall though, the program I had for this boat was I wanted to have a boat that I could launch anywhere like a kayak, fish the same back marshes and shallow lakes that kayaks could that boats would have a hard time getting to, but have a motor so that I could have more range than a kayak. There's a few different microskiffs that will fit this bill like soloskiffs, motorized kayaks and flat back canoes. After a lot of research and looking I decided on the boat I got bc of how open the layout was and I felt it was blank slate for me to customize it as I wanted.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

The brochure I have is a .pdf and that doesn't seem to be a file type that the website supports. Here's some screen grabs of it though. If you want the .pdf version PM your email address and I can send it

1/2










2/2


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Solo Rig*

I'm glade that you got some inspiration from my style of rigging.Now you just LEAVE my pets alone !
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ain't nothing ghetto about that rig. Slick set up man.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome set up.


----------



## mpg2yahoo (Aug 6, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Very cool rigs for sure.
> 
> Im not very familiar with these rigs but how are they that much different than a kayak setup with an outboard? I have seen some good sized kayaks that were incredibly stable when standing and could take a similar small outboard....


















Pro Angler setup I'm currently working on. I STAND UP ON PA and is very stable even when inconsiderate PBs race around you.


----------



## mpg2yahoo (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the skiff is better for fly fishing and poling than the PA though. Saw another PA the guy made some kind of platform to stand in bow. N stern but I'm a heavy guy and think the PA would suffer with the weight if I did something other than stand up on the cockpit.


----------

